
Federal Judge Dismisses Cities’ Suit Against Oil Companies Over Climate Change - poster123
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/25/climate/climate-change-lawsuit-san-francisco-oakland.html
======
poster123
The judge's logic is sound:

'Judge Alsup said that climate change was an issue of global importance but
that the companies were not solely at fault. “Our industrial revolution and
the development of our modern world has literally been fueled by oil and
coal,” he wrote. “Without those fuels, virtually all of our monumental
progress would have been impossible.”

In light of that, he asked: “Would it really be fair to now ignore our own
responsibility in the use of fossil fuels and place the blame for global
warming on those who supplied what we demanded? Is it really fair, in light of
those benefits, to say that the sale of fossil fuels was unreasonable?”'

